# Another boomy home theater



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, like a few other posters here I have a boomy home theater. It's 15x15 with 12' ceilings. I'm not joking here but all four walls are stone. And the floor is granite.

'Nuf said.

My knowlegde base is very limited, so while I appreciate comments, links would be helpful also. 

In case anyone's interested I run a decent 5.1 setup, and it would probably sound pretty good if the room acoustics were a lot better.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Obviously, acoustic treatments are in order. For "boomy" first order of business is probably bass traps, absorbtion behind the speakers, opposing and at the first reflection point. All stone walls is a real challenge.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. All stone/concrete is tough. Then add in equal length and width and you've got a mess on your hands. Broadband bass control front corners and middle of rear wall, reflection panels on the side walls. And get a big rug for between you and the speakers. Those floor reflections are killer.

Bryan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll throw in the parametric bass EQ at the listening position now on top of the previous.

Dan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would go even further and cover your side walls with 2" thick acoustic insulation.. the length of the room and about 42" up from the floor..and then also place first and second reflection point panels above that..


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all. The research has begun.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Mikeythai said:


> I run a decent 5.1 setup, and it would probably sound pretty good if the room acoustics were a lot better.


What's a, "decent 5.1 system" ?


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

It's 3 PSB image C60's as L/C/R and S50's for surrounds. My AVR is Pioneer CSX 517, soon to be replaced with a new Onkyo, and the sub is called "Sherman". Sub to be replaced when I can afford it.

I have a Panasonic AX200u projector... and (other than the acoustics) a really nice room to play it all in.

The primary reflection point for the front three speakers is actually a window. I might just kill two birds with one stone by building an acoustical panel that will block the window from letting light in. I don't really want a rug but I'm willing to do it to improve the sound.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

You have room problems ( 15X15 X12 has modes around 40Hz and another around 50Hz), you're using center channel speakers for L/C/R that have an FR 50-20K with a low cutoff @ 35Hzand, surrounds that play 70-20K with a low cutoff @ 70, a sub that plays 50-150 using a 12"driver, and an AVR that has minimal flexibility to shape or correct for room modes.
First things first . . . . get some heavy drapes for the windows, get some heavy soft rugs to "cover" the floor, install some other sound absorbent "art work" on the walls . . . . then get yourself a better sub and an AVR with MCACC or Audyssey DSP system.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, I figured the Audyssey would help, to an extent. As far as wall mounted acoustical panels can someone provide a link with design and placement basics?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

EQ only deals with frequency response issues - and then, only at6 an average response over a variety of seating. EQ cannot address decay time, "boom", muddy bottom, dialog clarity, etc. At best, it may be able to help you with 1 or 2 troublesome modes that you can't avoid via placement or address via treatment.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Since your first reflection point falls on a window area, you will need to make a plug with the insulation material to cover the glass..
You might like to look at how I did my rear window..Basically all you need is a frame to fit the window, the insulation and a cloth covering..
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/9610-blocking-out-window.html..


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

bpape said:


> EQ only deals with frequency response issues - and then, only at6 an average response over a variety of seating. EQ cannot address decay time, "boom", muddy bottom, dialog clarity, etc. At best, it may be able to help you with 1 or 2 troublesome modes that you can't avoid via placement or address via treatment.


And it shouldn't be used to boost a deep dip/null. 

Dan


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys. Prof, I checked out your window plug and I like it...from the looks of your yard, it might be a long drive to the nearest multiplex.:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

And you'd be right! It's a 100K. to the nearest multiplex!!


----------



## brabs (Feb 15, 2009)

Another thing that can help with boomy bass is to have multiple even number of subs, at least 2 of them along the front wall with the drivers exactly 1/4 in from the side walls. This will eliminate the first and second axial mode for the width of the room, you will still have the length and height modes, but you should beable to equalize for those if your seating is 1 row across as all ears would be in line length and height wise. Bass traps at the rear wall would help minimize the standing waves, And you will need absorbers at the first reflection points including cross talk reflections.


----------

